# Homework for my 5 year old



## tink30

Hello 

My son is 5 and he has a homework diary and has to do a project on the solar system ( well i have to lol as hes only 5 and does not understand).. i feel like im back at school :haha:


Where do i start..had a look on google and its looks too complicated.. does anyone know of a good website?

Cant believe how much stuff they send home for him to do... he has to hand this in next monday

Thank you xx


----------



## apple_20

How much do they expect him to do on it? I'm a teacher and can't imagine that at five they would expect that much depth. Just the basic plants and their order? Maybe adding some facts about moons? Don't have a website in mind but google the solar system for kids it should show simpler websites. Good luck!


----------



## tink30

apple_20 said:


> How much do they expect him to do on it? I'm a teacher and can't imagine that at five they would expect that much depth. Just the basic plants and their order? Maybe adding some facts about moons? Don't have a website in mind but google the solar system for kids it should show simpler websites. Good luck!

Thank you  yes they have just asked for interesting facts about the moons, im 31 will a degree yd think i would know some haha...
Oh gosh!


----------



## Irishmammy

How about this website
https://www.kidsastronomy.com/solar_system.htm

They won't want much, especially not from a 5 year old


----------



## tink30

Thank you.. got a little list of them with an intersting fact each and will get him to draw them  ive learnt some new stuff haha xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we did a basic ones with hangers and string, just attached paper mache circles x


----------



## tink30

I shall be keeping these homework books for the next one on its way lol.. i dread the 10 year old homework and maths etc.. yikes


----------



## Tanikit

That seems crazy - surely they should be concentrating on reading and writing at that age because unless they are doing those two well they couldn't possibly do a project on the solar system! Good luck - let us know how well YOU do.


----------



## tink30

Tanikit said:


> That seems crazy - surely they should be concentrating on reading and writing at that age because unless they are doing those two well they couldn't possibly do a project on the solar system! Good luck - let us know how well YOU do.


It really is lol, he has reading each night.. along with 6 spellings he has to practice each day of the week for his friday spelling test. He has a shared reading book for the weekend and now this project given on a wednesday and needs to be back on the monday.. not much cuddle time bless him.
Felt like I was back at school today , the project came back and he had a head teacher award attached to it ... lol i did well :haha: he did learn some new stuff (maybe its opened his mind) and now has a new interest in volcanoes and we found out mars has lots of them.. hmm im learning stuff i never knew:haha:

This weeks project is finding objects around the home that are 2D and 3D shapes.. he has to draw them. I must be totally thick because i have no idea.. ?? 31 looking up a 5year olds homework.. shamefull.. back to google for me.. xx:hugs::flower:


----------



## besttoys

Hi everyone!! i like your thread tink30, it brings me back in time wherein i am also doing my 5 years old son's project for school. So funny during those days but when i think of it now it is something to treasure the time you and your child take time to accomplish things though he is not doing a thing just having time messing up the project lols :)


----------



## Tanikit

Lol Tink - well done on your project and good luck with the next many years of them :) 
2D shapes - anything that is flat (try a wall clock for circular, a thin book for a rectangle etc) and 3D they usually want cones, pyramid and cylinder shapes though most things in your home are 3D - draw a mug, a tent or an ice cream. Can 5 year olds draw 3D shapes without instruction?


----------



## tink30

Tanikit said:


> Lol Tink - well done on your project and good luck with the next many years of them :)
> 2D shapes - anything that is flat (try a wall clock for circular, a thin book for a rectangle etc) and 3D they usually want cones, pyramid and cylinder shapes though most things in your home are 3D - draw a mug, a tent or an ice cream. Can 5 year olds draw 3D shapes without instruction?

Thanks Tanikit  ive had a very busy weekend clearing the house out ( the nesting is kicking in  ) and i managed to do the weekend reading with lil man, and he drew his picture in his book. Homework tommorow and yv saved me alot of time with the suggestions .. the tent is even appropriate he has a ben 10 one at the top of the living room lol.. i will let you know how you do next week haha x
I agree, still a bit old for a 5 year old.. have a packed week of school donations , monday is a xmas food stuff for fete.. i think he has anti bullying day.. have to send him in blue ( a great day for the kids).. and children in need friday..must sort some cakes.. also he has to take and object in to speak about on friday.. along with the usual..

Off for a late crumble and cream now.. got to love cravings :)


----------



## tink30

besttoys said:


> Hi everyone!! i like your thread tink30, it brings me back in time wherein i am also doing my 5 years old son's project for school. So funny during those days but when i think of it now it is something to treasure the time you and your child take time to accomplish things though he is not doing a thing just having time messing up the project lols :)

Welcome over!! lovely to have you on board.. feel free to give ideas at any time (in fact i beg you do) hehe.. :flower:


----------

